# 2001 Audi Allroad



## unirok (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a 2001 Audi allroad and have a few questions

1 smoke comes from under hood durring idle (Valve cover gaskets) is that a labor intensive job?
2 factory nav CD is from 2001 are any new ones avail
3 Reverse sensing missing one cover will that effect anything?

Otherwise car seems to run fine for the 8 months I have owned it. 142,000 miles

Thanks


----------

